# Belgian MP Describes Muslim Immigration as “Invasion”



## Preacher (Apr 11, 2015)

Belgian MP Describes Muslim Immigration as Invasion Morocco World News

It is an invasion.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 11, 2015)

It is sad that so many people in Europe characterize immigrants as invaders. I think their insecurity has expanded out of proportion.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 12, 2015)

'Belgian MP Describes Muslim Immigration as “Invasion”'

A member of the Belgian Tea Party.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 12, 2015)

He is right by both sub-definitions:

invade
ɪnˈveɪd/
_verb_

(of an armed force) enter (a country or region) so as to subjugate or occupy it.
"during the Second World War the island was invaded by the Axis powers"
synonyms: occupy, conquer, capture, seize, take (over), annex, win, gain, secure;More

enter (a place, situation, or sphere of activity) in large numbers, especially with intrusive effect.
"demonstrators invaded the Presidential Palace"
synonyms: permeate, pervade, fill, spread through/over, diffuse through, imbue,perfuse, be disseminated through, flow through; More


(of a parasite or disease) spread into (an organism or bodily part).
"sometimes the worms invade the central nervous system"


----------



## Preacher (Apr 12, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> It is sad that so many people in Europe characterize immigrants as invaders. I think their insecurity has expanded out of proportion.


They are taking over Europe. Europe is for Europeans not Muslims,Arabs,Jews,or even Americans.


C_Clayton_Jones said:


> 'Belgian MP Describes Muslim Immigration as “Invasion”'
> 
> A member of the Belgian Tea Party.


We know you hate white people.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2015)

interesting but obvious if a person checks out foreign message boards , newspapers , blogs .   Same things going to happen here but hopefully I'll be pushing up daisys by that time and mrobama supporters will get the full force of it !!


----------



## Preacher (Apr 12, 2015)

pismoe said:


> interesting but obvious if a person checks out foreign message boards , newspapers , blogs .   Same things going to happen here but hopefully I'll be pushing up daisys by that time and mrobama supporters will get the full force of it !!


Its happening just in a different way. Here its going to be an economic collapse that brings about change. In Europe they are trying to get ahead of that and are kicking the invaders out before the economic collapse happens.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2015)

those euros and English can't kick them out quick enough IMO Odium , here in the USA I hear that muslims are very small , tiny percentage wise .   Latest I've heard though is that pretty soon so called refugees will be arriving in the USA to be spread out throughout the USA . From what I've read Texas looks like it is a target .  Just read about this new North Texas push yesterday !!


----------



## Preacher (Apr 12, 2015)

pismoe said:


> those euros and English can't kick them out quick enough IMO Odium , here in the USA I hear that muslims are very small , tiny percentage wise .   Latest I've heard though is that pretty soon so called refugees will be arriving in the USA to be spread out throughout the USA . From what I've read Texas looks like it is a target .  Just read about this new North Texas push yesterday !!


Here in America its mostly Mexicans but IMO White America has been smashed in the head with white guilt and nothing short of a complete collapse will wake America up. Unfortunate but true.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 12, 2015)

reminds me of the white invasion here in the USA....


----------



## Preacher (Apr 12, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> reminds me of the white invasion here in the USA....


You once again prove how much of a fucking clueless idiot you are.

Stone Age Europeans were first native Americans RT News

Whites were here first ,were killed off by Asian Indians.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 12, 2015)

Odium said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > reminds me of the white invasion here in the USA....
> ...


Well I didn't say which invasion now did I??


----------



## Preacher (Apr 12, 2015)

Radical theory of first Americans places Stone Age Europeans in Delmarva 20 000 years ago - The Washington Post


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2015)

Odium said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > those euros and English can't kick them out quick enough IMO Odium , here in the USA I hear that muslims are very small , tiny percentage wise .   Latest I've heard though is that pretty soon so called refugees will be arriving in the USA to be spread out throughout the USA . From what I've read Texas looks like it is a target .  Just read about this new North Texas push yesterday !!
> ...


I don't mind any particular Ethnic group , I just dislike the population growth within the USA .   As I've said many times , I grew up with about 200 million or less in the USA and things were much better with not having to worry about pandering to special interest groups as the country was pretty much homogenous when I was a kid and young adult Odium .


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2015)

yeah , might be , might be why there is no study allowed of very early human remains found in certain areas of the USA .  Interesting because the tribes take ownership of the remains and won't allow them to be studied .    I'll check out your links .


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 12, 2015)

Odium said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > reminds me of the white invasion here in the USA....
> ...



This forum serves one good purpose. It lets you release your built up frustration. May be it is a good thing and it may even prevent you from acting on your dangerous thoughts.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 12, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Keep dreaming.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2015)

are YOU prone to dangerous thoughts Vikrant , doesn't sound like anyone is having dangerous thoughts and I think that you are the only one that has mentioned dangerous thoughts !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 12, 2015)

Odium said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I dream that one day we will have a world free of hate. It is a good dream. It is a far better dream than the one which depicts ethnic cleansing; that would actually be a nightmare if you were to characterize it accurately.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2015)

well , you are the guy that mentioned dangerous thought Vikrant , I don't think that anyone else mentioned having DANGEROUS thoughts except YOU , I'll recheck the thread though and I'll let you know !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 12, 2015)

pismoe said:


> well , you are the guy that mentioned dangerous thought Vikrant , I don't think that anyone else mentioned having DANGEROUS thoughts except YOU , I'll recheck the thread though and I'll let you know !!



What do you think this thread is about?


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2015)

its about a MUSLIM invasion init VIKRANT ??


----------



## Preacher (Apr 12, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


That will never happen but you better believe the elimination of the white race will happen which is EXACTLY what is happening in Europe and US and Australia.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 12, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> I dream that one day we will have a world free of hate. It is a good dream. It is a far better dream than the one which depicts ethnic cleansing; that would actually be a nightmare if you were to characterize it accurately.



There is more than one way to wipe an ethnic group out ... Sorry if you think one way is better than the other.

.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2015)

and then its YOU that starts talk of a Etnic Cleaning so what is that VIKRANT , first its Dangerous thought and now its Ethnic Cleansing .   Thread so far is about a muslim invasion and not about any weird concepts that you have brought up .


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2015)

Odium said:


> you better believe the elimination of the white race will happen....




Are you scared, widdle one? 

It's one thing to be a fucking coward, but to try this hard to imagine shit to piss your short little pants over is a special kind of pathetic. You fail at 'human.'


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 12, 2015)

pismoe said:


> its about a MUSLIM invasion init ??



There is no such thing as Muslim invasion of Belgium. The ethos of this thread seeks to  label Muslim immigrants as invaders. The purpose is to generate support for ethnic cleansing of Muslims and anyone who happens to be a non-white. Not too long ago there was a guy in Europe with the similar thoughts. He ended up killing 40-million Russians along with millions of Poles, Gypsies and Jews. This is a very dangerous thought and nothing good will come out of it.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 12, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > its about a MUSLIM invasion init ??
> ...


Not belonging somewhere is a HELL of a long stretch to ethnic cleansing them.In fact its ONLY Europe,Australia,and US that are flooded with non whites THAT is ethnic cleansing


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 12, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > I dream that one day we will have a world free of hate. It is a good dream. It is a far better dream than the one which depicts ethnic cleansing; that would actually be a nightmare if you were to characterize it accurately.
> ...



I think I did not understand your post, BlackSand. I snowboarded all day long up on the mountains to catch the last bit of the snow. During my last run, I ran into a rock. So I had to take some heavy duty painkiller. But I have a feeling you are saying that I may be advocating ethnic cleansing of white folks. If that is your conclusion then I can assure you that you are grossly wrong. I believe in peace and justice for people of all colors including white. I have never advocated revenge against any ethnicity for their past actions.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 12, 2015)

pismoe said:


> and then its YOU that starts talk of a Etnic Cleaning so what is that VIKRANT , first its Dangerous thought and now its Ethnic Cleansing .   Thread so far is about a muslim invasion and not about any weird concepts that you have brought up .



Why are you mischaracterizing Muslim immigrants as invaders? What is your purpose other than to garner support for carrying out racially driven attacks on Muslims and other non-white folks?


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2015)

You oughta checkout some foreign message boards VIKRANT , checkout Belgium , Norway , Denmark , Germany , france and England and see what those good people have to say about a MUSLIM invasion .  Talk to PEGIDA  !!   Course , I think that you know the reality in those countries anyway .   The pupose of this thread is simply raising peaceful awareness of the muslim invasion .   I see that you claim that you are in the USA but where do you come from VIKRANT ??      I'll start , I'm 100 per cent native American VIKRANT born in the USA !!


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 12, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Sorry to hear about your injury.

How you choose to perceive my comments doesn't change the context of the post.
The only real difference in our views is the added value you attach to a non-violent resolution ... The end game is the same in either case.

It is not that I desire or encourage violence ... Just the fact I recognize the duplicity.

.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2015)

VIKRANT is some kinda 'baiter' for want of a better word . He is not really good at it , kinda amusing really !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 12, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



Nothing that some Ibuprofen can't handle  

I am surprised that I was right in guessing what you were saying. I wished I were wrong though. 

What is the duplicity that you are talking about? 

I see no duplicity in my position. I believe in peace and justice for all human beings. I am not being vague about it. I am being very clear about it. I have never supported violence against white people or any human race. I deal with people on case by case. This has served me well. I do not see an immediate need to change this outlook. 

On a lighter note and I am not trying to flirt with you: why would I want a race which has produced someone as pretty as yourself to disappear?


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2015)

I believe that you believe in the invasion Vikrant !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 12, 2015)

pismoe said:


> VIKRANT is some kinda 'baiter' for want of a better word . He is not really good at it , kinda amusing really !!



I think you meant to say that I am a bat's man. Yes, that would be true. I used to be an opener for my team in the days when I used to play cricket.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 12, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Nothing that some Ibuprofen can't handle
> 
> I am surprised that I was right in guessing what you were saying. I wished I were wrong though.
> 
> ...



I am saying it doesn't matter how you eradicate a race ... The end result is the same.
The idea that anyone should sit idly by with no concern for their well-being because it fits some silly model of a peaceful society with equal justice for all and forthright attempt to accommodate everyone is foolish.

Whatever your dream may be ... It is a dream ... The rest of us will deal with the nitty-gritty.
That is the duplicity ... The deceit of your dream ... It doesn't exist.

.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 12, 2015)

pismoe said:


> I believe that you believe in the invasion Vikrant !!



I believe that invasion happens. It is tragic and it should not but it does happen. Invasion is often a product of greed but not always. At times, invasion is born out of nothing but paranoia.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 12, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing that some Ibuprofen can't handle
> ...



I cannot really stop you from dealing with "nitty gritty". I am just trying to appeal to your heart. I am under no illusion that my posts will make any difference. But at least I did what an ordinary man can do and that is appeal to your soul. 

As far as the dream is concerned, it does exist and it is a good dream. It certainly is better than the nightmare you are proposing.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 12, 2015)

pismoe said:


> You oughta checkout some foreign message boards VIKRANT , checkout Belgium , Norway , Denmark , Germany , france and England and see what those good people have to say about a MUSLIM invasion .  Talk to PEGIDA  !!   Course , I think that you know the reality in those countries anyway .   The pupose of this thread is simply raising peaceful awareness of the muslim invasion .   I see that you claim that you are in the USA but where do you come from VIKRANT ??      I'll start , I'm 100 per cent native American VIKRANT born in the USA !!



So, you want to give me hard time because I am not American  

It does not matter where I am from. What matters is that all of us need to work together to eradicate hatred at least on a societal level. We do a great disservice to the humanity when we label peaceful Muslims as invaders. They are good people.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2015)

MATTERS to me and I'm not giving you a hard time Vikrant , just saying that I thought that you were a foreigner and you have verified that you are a foreigner !!


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2015)

so , where are you from Vikrant ??


----------



## Steinlight (Apr 13, 2015)

Odium said:


> Belgian MP Describes Muslim Immigration as Invasion Morocco World News
> 
> It is an invasion.


Not just Muslim immigration, but all non-European immigration must be ended to preserve the Belgium and all European nations.


----------



## Bootneck (Apr 13, 2015)

pismoe said:


> so , where are you from Vikrant ??



I believe he is from the Indian sub-continent.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 13, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> I cannot really stop you from dealing with "nitty gritty". I am just trying to appeal to your heart. I am under no illusion that my posts will make any difference. But at least I did what an ordinary man can do and that is appeal to your soul.
> 
> As far as the dream is concerned, it does exist and it is a good dream. It certainly is better than the nightmare you are proposing.



I haven't proposed anything ... My soul and heart temper things with compassion in the real world.
You cannot stop yourself from dealing with the nitty-gritty once you understand that your dream is just a dream.

Just because someone doesn't run around waving a CareBear flag or have rainbows shooting out of their ass ... Doesn't mean that they need fixing.

.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 13, 2015)

Right off hand, I would say that those who arrive with no desire to assimilate ARE invaders, especially of they are passing on attitudes hostile to Western civilization to their children. .  Those who arrive with the attitude "When in Rome..." aren't invading at all.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 13, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Right off hand, I would say that those who arrive with no desire to assimilate ARE invaders, especially of they are passing on attitudes hostile to Western civilization to their children. .  Those who arrive with the attitude "When in Rome..." aren't invading at all.


They don't belong PERIOD. They have their own nations stay in those.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 13, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Nothing that some Ibuprofen can't handle
> 
> I am surprised that I was right in guessing what you were saying. I wished I were wrong though.
> 
> ...



 There is a fine line between wishing peace and justice for all and defending those whose very philosophy precludes it. 

  Those who arrive in a new country with the attitude that they will force the inhabitants to submit to their culture are very much invading that country as they are not at all interested in peace and justice, themselves, only cultural supremacy. 

 If your desire is to defend those who DO wish to assimilate and DO wish peace and justice, then you are well-intentioned. Let's no pretend that there are not enormous numbers of Muslims living in Europe who want no part of European civilization, though, and want no part with this peace and justice because they view their culture as supreme, o.k.? If you are defending these many millions of supremacists, you are missing the mark by a degree as wide as those who would paint all with the same brush.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 13, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Belgian MP Describes Muslim Immigration as Invasion Morocco World News
> ...




Funny stuff.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 14, 2015)

pismoe said:


> so , where are you from Vikrant ??



I have verified nothing, you idiot. I find your assumption on the other hand very amusing. BTW, you claim to be an American but you can neither write nor comprehend English which is supposed to be the main language of this country.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 14, 2015)

oh geez , another name calling foreigner named Vikrant !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 14, 2015)

pismoe said:


> oh geez , another name calling foreigner named Vikrant !!



I am not calling you name. You made bunch of idiotic assumptions which warranted rebuttal. That is all that was.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 14, 2015)

and , I hear you are from India so your an Indian ehh Vikrant !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 14, 2015)

pismoe said:


> and , I hear you are from India so your an Indian ehh Vikrant !!



Is that your argument? You can do better than that, bigot.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 14, 2015)

aww , you are a name calling immigrant to the USA if you are in the USA Vikrant , I hear that you are Indian from India , is that correct ??


----------



## pismoe (Apr 14, 2015)

just asking you questions Vikrant !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 14, 2015)

pismoe said:


> just asking you questions Vikrant !!



This thread is about Belgium. You are not from Belgium. I am not from Belgium. That is the end of the story. As far as where I am from is none of your business. I could care less where you are from as well. Let us just stick to the topic.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 14, 2015)

well , you are not an American according to my sources and I think that you are here spreading 'b.s'.about Americans and westerners and their attitudes about certain nasty religions .     That , plus you are a name caller Vikrant !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 14, 2015)

pismoe said:


> well , you are not an American according to my sources and I think that you are here spreading 'b.s'.about Americans and westerners and their attitudes about certain nasty religions .     That , plus you are a name caller Vikrant !!



This thread is not about America. You are not a westerner if you are a native American. Get your story straight.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 14, 2015)

but yeah , looks like Belgium is being invaded by muslim's according to a Belgian MP Vikrant !!


----------



## pismoe (Apr 14, 2015)

native Americans have no problem with Westerners or Americans Vikrant .  Without westerners and the English in particular the western world wouldn't be the 'first world ' paradise that everyone from the 'third world' tries to escape to !!    The English put a stop to widow burning in India for just one example Vikrant .


----------



## pismoe (Apr 14, 2015)

in fact as a 'native American' I consider myself to be an American first Vikrant .


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 14, 2015)

pismoe said:


> but yeah , looks like Belgium is being invaded by muslim's according to a Belgian MP Vikrant !!



Immigration matters related to Belgium is none of your business. Your business if you indeed are an American is immigration matters related to America. However, you seem to think that you and your ilk are the care takers of the entire "western world". I got news for you: you are not. You are just a poster or a troll. That is it. If you make a post on a public forum with an intent to incite violence against Muslim folks then it is my duty to speak out against you. You should never make gross generalization about people based on their creed or color or national origin or gender. If you really were an American, you would honor that basic American principle. What I find bizarre is that you do not seem to respect any of the guiding principles this country stands for and yet you seem to wear your American citizenship on your sleeve.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 14, 2015)

and without the English the Indians in India would still have to worry about the 'thugee'  !!   So western civilization is the best civilization in the world and did a lot for the world and India .   Even native Americans admire the English Vikrant , heck , they taught us all about GUNS !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 14, 2015)

pismoe said:


> in fact as a 'native American' I consider myself to be an American first Vikrant .



You should. Are you expecting an accolade for what should be your duty anyway?


----------



## pismoe (Apr 14, 2015)

the thread is about a muslim invasion of Belgium and that's according to a Belgian MP Vikrant !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 14, 2015)

pismoe said:


> and without the English the Indians in India would still have to worry about the 'thugee'  !!   So western civilization is the best civilization in the world and did a lot for the world and India .   Even native Americans admire the English Vikrant , heck , they taught us all about GUNS !!



That was a record low even if we were to go by the standard of your ilk.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 14, 2015)

nobody is inciting anything Vikrant ,  just a little conversation going on plus YOU doing some name calling !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 14, 2015)

pismoe, 

I think I have a very good idea what you are and what you represent but as I said earlier: that is not germane to the topic.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 14, 2015)

well , get back to talking about the MP of Begium that claims that Belgium is being invaded by 'muslims'  if you like Vikrant .   I'll watch the thread and correct you when you say something that is incorrect  !!


----------



## pismoe (Apr 14, 2015)

Odium said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > interesting but obvious if a person checks out foreign message boards , newspapers , blogs .   Same things going to happen here but hopefully I'll be pushing up daisys by that time and mrobama supporters will get the full force of it !!
> ...


hope that they succeed Odium !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 14, 2015)

pismoe said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



This hope of yours belongs in the dustbin.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot really stop you from dealing with "nitty gritty". I am just trying to appeal to your heart. I am under no illusion that my posts will make any difference. But at least I did what an ordinary man can do and that is appeal to your soul.
> ...



I can see your CareBear flag even though you are trying to hide it


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 15, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> It is sad that so many people in Europe characterize immigrants as invaders. I think their insecurity has expanded out of proportion.


Why are you wondering. Times have changed. 50 years ago, the immigrants came to work. Today, they come to the land of milk and honey. It is also easy to exploit people.The increase of refugees is another thing. It is a result of the "arab spring". Merciless armed groups with Islamist background, the "glorious rebels" if we believe our politicians and journalists, stormed the places, even with Nato air support (20.000 flights against Libya in 8 month) and still kill and abduct people.







So, we get a lot of refugees. We should help them but we have to fear that those people won´t leave when their evader state has expired because our multicultists in the parliaments and the lower levels can´t get enough.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 15, 2015)

think that helping only hurts you guys 'Bleiprester' , helping these so called refugees only encourages them and leads to more so called refugees or their lookalike 'isis' brothers that pose as refugees .   I mean , how can you tell the difference between the 2 groups ??


----------



## pismoe (Apr 15, 2015)

looks like you are in Germany , just team up with PEGIDA and go to work is my advice !!    Exclude these so called refugees and start deporting as I see it as your only hope !!


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 15, 2015)

pismoe said:


> think that helping only hurts you guys 'Bleiprester' , helping these so called refugees only encourages them and leads to more so called refugees or their lookalike 'isis' brothers that pose as refugees .   I mean , how can you tell the difference between the 2 groups ??


You´ve got a point there. I wonder why there isn´t someone acting against the development, though the "Islamic State" harvests members in every Sunni Islamist group and whole groups like the Boko Haram join the IS. If I was the Chancellor of Germany, the Bundeswehr would offer help to the affected countries. Not some crappy G 36 rifles that firstly were used by the Kurds and now it came out that the guns get hot to fast.
To fight that threat is the duty of the international society, but occupied by some gangster governments and in the name of it, more supply packets than bombs fall on the "Islamic State". 

If we seriously deal with that threat, it will be over soon. But as long as the refugees flow in, and it gets even worse, everybody can see that democracy has not been installed. Except for Tunisia. Tunisia got a moderate Islamist regime, that was weak and unable to solve any problem, mainly the terror threat. The first elections in Tunisia then were praised by the western media as first tangible result of the "arab spring", but what most medias kept secret was the outcome of the elections: A bigwig of the pre-arab spring government won.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 15, 2015)

agree for the most part but seems to me that you have people in political power that really are the problem Bleiprester , same as the USA , England and most of Europe and the Nordic lands !!


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hezbollah in the middle east is a bigger threat than is ISIS


----------



## Preacher (Apr 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Hezbollah in the middle east is a bigger threat than is ISIS


Only reason you say that is because Hezbollah are freedom fighters fighting Israel yet shockingly ISIS as NEVER touched Israel...why ya think that is?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2015)

Odium said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hezbollah in the middle east is a bigger threat than is ISIS
> ...



Isis is much weaker than is Hezbollah------where have you been the last few decades?     Hezbollah is a brutally terrorist organization-----for all decent people---for people like you who enjoy dancing on the smashed brains of children,  Hezbollah is   "allah-sent"


----------



## Preacher (Apr 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Not even close. ISIS is very powerful and control THOUSANDS of miles of land. SO again why haven't they so much as TOUCHED Israel? Maybe its because ISIS is a Mossad/CIA creation.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2015)

Odium said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



you are having wet dreams----ISIS is already wrecked.     Most sunnis reject ISIS----
just about  ALL SHIITES  embrace Hezbollah ----and even some sunnis do and various other and odd and sundry sects-----including the alawite pigs----and---in
general---lots of Baathist pigs


----------



## montelatici (Apr 16, 2015)

ISIS are Sunnis.  Baathists are secular.  You are full of crap.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ISIS are Sunnis.  Baathists are secular.  You are full of crap.



wrong again ----Baathists are sunnis-----your hero of the infant slit throat and companion of adolf hiter   "GRAND MUFTI AL HUSSEINI  was a Baathist pig
sunni.       Your hero, murderer of hundreds of thousands  (mostly Shiites and kurds)
SADDAM HUSSEIN  was a sunni   -----even your best hero   murderer of his own army and used of nitrogen mustard gas on the heads of children  
GAMAL ABDUL NASSER----was a sunni----Baathist bastard    ----gee you are dim


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

The Arab Baath Party's was founded by three people, one was a Christian, one was an Atheist and one was a Sunni.  It was religiously, pardon the pun, secular.  It is you that haven't a clue, your lack of formal education shows.  As they say it's  better to be thought the fool than to speak and remove all doubt.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Arab Baath Party's was founded by three people, one was a Christian, one was an Atheist and one was a Sunni.  It was religiously, pardon the pun, secular.  It is you that haven't a clue, your lack of formal education shows.  As they say it's  better to be thought the fool than to speak and remove all doubt.



you are quite a joke--------all sorts of things were founded by this and that person---of this or that "ideology"----Karl Marx never harmed a soul        His writings formed the basis for a genocidal cult that has murdered in the hundreds of millions        The writings of Charles Darwin-----an accomplished and brilliant  BIOLOGIST  were used to create the filth of your hero  ADOLF HITLER  ----"as they say"   -----
"a little knowledge in the hands of filth  (like you)  is a dangerous thing"


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Arab Baath Party's was founded by three people, one was a Christian, one was an Atheist and one was a Sunni.  It was religiously, pardon the pun, secular.  It is you that haven't a clue, your lack of formal education shows.  As they say it's  better to be thought the fool than to speak and remove all doubt.
> ...



Personal attacks with no basis in fact that have nothing to do with the OP, does not make the bullshit you post any more credible, Trust me.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I attacked neither Charles Darwin nor Marx       Is there something that I wrote about either which you wish to claim is NOT TRUE?        It is true that I did attack
Adolf Hitler------if that attack offended you------I have no condolences to offer


----------



## Steinlight (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > ISIS are Sunnis.  Baathists are secular.  You are full of crap.
> ...


We need a party that is committed to guarding public morals looks like the NSDAP or Hezbollah - pious men under arms enforcing the natural order. There really isn't a middle ground in the modern state on these kinds of questions.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Personal attacks are flaming attacks on other posters.  I could give a crap what you think about Marx or Hitler.


----------



## Steinlight (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## 8236 (Apr 19, 2015)

Odium said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > those euros and English can't kick them out quick enough IMO Odium , here in the USA I hear that muslims are very small , tiny percentage wise .   Latest I've heard though is that pretty soon so called refugees will be arriving in the USA to be spread out throughout the USA . From what I've read Texas looks like it is a target .  Just read about this new North Texas push yesterday !!
> ...



Exactly. German guilt about the holocaust means that they still feel duty bound to accept the highest proportion of muslim immigrants of all western nation bar Sweden (which seems to have a very strange desire to commit cultural suicide). In Europe we have gone insane.
As for America, at least the Mexicans share a common religion, and their second/3rd generations won't be seeking to destroy the very nation that gave them sanctuary.
Finally, a warning from history. Maybe our time has come, and just like Europeans stole America from the Indians, maybe Africans and Muslims will displace us from our homelands. (Can I have a green card now? - just kidding)


----------



## Steinlight (Apr 19, 2015)

8236 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Gotta love the lefty logic. Feels guilty about killing jews, so you must bring in rabidly anti-semitic muslims to assuage the guilt. Brilliant!


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

thing with me is that I dislike the population growth rather than the Mexicans or other South of the border groups .  As you say , mostly they are Christian .  I really only care for my life time .  If my reasoning is ignored by the new younger generations I don't care if they and their kids live in a third world USA of their making .   USA population was about 200 million in 1970 when I was a very young adult , now its 320 million not counting illegals '8326' .   So , that's where I'm coming from at least as far as massive immigration into the USA .  As far as importing an alien religion like 'islam' I don't understand it even going on in the USA but at least its minimal and can still be avoided if that's what is wanted .    As an older adult in 2015 the USA is pretty big with lots of nice lightly populated areas if you can afford them .


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

and hey '8326' sorry about me calling you muhamed , I saw your picture and just made a mistake so I apologize '8326' !!


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

heres an article that some people would call a common sense opinion !!   ---  Katie Hopkins in the Death Camp of Tolerance - Breitbart  ---


----------



## 8236 (Apr 19, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


I aint German or lefty. I'm a Brit, so why would I have a guilt-sense? Although I dont like Islam, you seem to have turned my post into something strange in your head!


----------



## 8236 (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


> and hey '8326' sorry about me calling you muhamed , I saw your picture and just made a mistake so I apologize '8326' !!


Lol no prob. Its the anti islam piss take cartoon from Jyllands posten. Mo with an exploding head. Cheers


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

8236 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > 8236 said:
> ...



It is bizarre that Brits don't have sense of guilt considering all the crimes they have committed against humanity. I guess this is what propaganda does to a society.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

oh good , you're a Brit , good , I like you guys for the most part , love your older and some newer motorcycles .  Triumph of course , the old new old classic line , Bonneville and such .  I own a 2009 Triumph Bonneville and I rode Triumph twins and Triples in the mid 60s to about 1980 .   Also like the new Triumph Speed Triple , really like the old pre 70 English twins and singles , triples of all makes like BSA , Triumph .     Also like Royal Enfields , Norton , etc , etc . .     I don't like your gun and self defense laws at all though .  I spent about 8 - 10  years on 2 or 3 different England based message boards , learned a lot , glad that you are here .  And yeah , thanks for not being annoyed !!


----------



## 8236 (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


> thing with me is that I dislike the population growth rather than the Mexicans or other South of the border groups .  As you say , mostly they are Christian .  I really only care for my life time .  If my reasoning is ignored by the new younger generations I don't care if they and their kids live in a third world USA of their making .   USA population was about 200 million in 1970 when I was a very young adult , now its 320 million not counting illegals '8326' .   So , that's where I'm coming from at least as far as massive immigration into the USA .  As far as importing an alien religion like 'islam' I don't understand it even going on in the USA but at least its minimal and can still be avoided if that's what is wanted .    As an older adult in 2015 the USA is pretty big with lots of nice lightly populated areas if you can afford them .





pismoe said:


> thing with me is that I dislike the population growth rather than the Mexicans or other South of the border groups .  As you say , mostly they are Christian .  I really only care for my life time .  If my reasoning is ignored by the new younger generations I don't care if they and their kids live in a third world USA of their making .   USA population was about 200 million in 1970 when I was a very young adult , now its 320 million not counting illegals '8326' .   So , that's where I'm coming from at least as far as massive immigration into the USA .  As far as importing an alien religion like 'islam' I don't understand it even going on in the USA but at least its minimal and can still be avoided if that's what is wanted .    As an older adult in 2015 the USA is pretty big with lots of nice lightly populated areas if you can afford them .


Well, you have found a kindred spirit in me.
Anyone with the most basic mathematical skills can see that modern medicine coupled with traditional/religious views on the ideal family can only lead to a population catastrophy. It all sounds like Malthus ofcourse, but it's never been more true.

Did you know that (after about 1700) America never had more than a few percent foreign born people. Go check the wiki article on history of US demographics. It's very revealing in that given a relatively empty land the small starter population managed to double every 30 years.

The same thing has been happening in Africa over the last 50 years, thanks mainly to a constant stream of aid and disease suppression. Do gooders in my country say with tears in their eyes, "save them, these poor impoverished Africans. It's our fault they have civil wars, because we forced these people into artificial countries, and it's our duty to help them".
Bbbbbuttt, ask any of them, "how do you feel about an asylum centre over the road", and suddenly they fall silent.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

English / Brits , Welsh , Scots , Irish are good people Vikrant .  Under their Empire the Sun never set and they civilized the world . Without the English / Brits there would be no USA !!   And , we all know how the third worlder's all try to get to the USA , England and the western 1st world .  Lots of westerners call it a third world invasion of Western land Vikrant !!   Western world should be very proud of their accomplishments Vikrant !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


> English / Brits , Welsh , Scots , Irish are good people Vikrant .  Under their Empire the Sun never set and they civilized the world . Without the English / Brits there would be no USA !!   And , we all know how the third worlder's all try to get to the USA , England and the western 1st world .  Lots of westerners call it a third world invasion of Western land Vikrant !!   Western world should be very proud of their accomplishments Vikrant !!



You are either an extremely stupid man or an extremely ignorant man. Either way, you need some help.


----------



## Steinlight (Apr 19, 2015)

8236 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > 8236 said:
> ...


I am talking about lefties, not you, whatever you are. Quite frankly I don't care what you are, or what you don't like. I am just exposing the absurdity of leftist logic.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

yep , years ago I went in search of the pre USA census and have a good  idea of who built this country , colonies at the time .  Not very much diversity at all yet they managed very well and we know of Americas reputation even today under mrobama '8326' .


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



Oh poor baby  Even the racist Brits don't want to tag team with you


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

hey Vikrant , are you back just trying to insult , I like seeing that kinda behavior out of you as it shows the kinda guy that you are !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


> hey Vikrant , are you back just trying to insult , I like seeing that kinda behavior out of you as it shows the kinda guy that you are !!



It is you who is supporting the ethos of this racist thread. It is you who is glamorizing the crimes against humanity committed by British empire. There is no doubt in my mind or in the minds of anyone else what type of person you are.


----------



## Steinlight (Apr 19, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > 8236 said:
> ...


You can tag team each other for all I care you little pervert.


----------



## Steinlight (Apr 19, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > hey Vikrant , are you back just trying to insult , I like seeing that kinda behavior out of you as it shows the kinda guy that you are !!
> ...


Crimes against humanity, like removing the caste system and installing indoor plumbing in India.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



This thread would be entertaining if the issue discussed were not so dark. 

British racists think they are better than German racists. German racists are trying hard to be accepted and loved by British racists. Last but not least, we have illiterates like pissmoe who get off on sucking up to you guys.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

yeah Steinlight , they also outlawed SUTEE Widow burning and helped to rid India of the Thugee !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


> yeah Steinlight , they also outlawed SUTEE Widow burning and helped to rid India of the Thugee !!



They could not help you. You are still an illiterate.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

and Vikrant just keeps calling names and throwing insults . Course , that just defines his reasoning ability imo !!


----------



## Bootneck (Apr 19, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> This thread would be entertaining if the issue discussed were not so dark.
> 
> British racists think they are better than German racists. German racists are trying hard to be accepted and loved by British racists. Last but not least, we have illiterates like pissmoe who get off on sucking up to you guys.



And what sort of racist do you call yourself, Vikrant? An Indian racist or an American racist? You certainly present yourself as better than either a British or a German racist.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

scary if he is really in 'the US' , might work at a 7-11 !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


> and Vikrant just keeps calling names and throwing insults . Course , that just defines his reasoning ability imo !!



You are making my point. I do not have to do any name calling. Let me explain you how. I hope your simple mind will be able to make some sense out of this. 

Earlier you claimed that you were a native American and that you were grateful to English people for civilizing you. I am simply pointing out that you have no reason to feel grateful towards them as they were not able to civilize you. I base my statement on following facts as evidenced by your own posts:

- You are part of a group which is arguing in favor of supporting crimes against humanity 
- Your communication skill is far worse than the "third world" people you are trying to incite hate against
- You have not undergone basic education process
- You are intolerant of religions and people that are different from yours

So apparently you are far from being a civilized person. Now, at least show some decency and not malign the name of good Native American folks by falsely claiming to be a Native American.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > This thread would be entertaining if the issue discussed were not so dark.
> ...



I did not say all British people or all German people are racists. I was simply referring to British and German racists participating on this thread. 

I am not a racist person. I will never ever judge another human being solely based on his/her skin color. I will never support an endeavor which seeks to inflict suffering on mankind based on racial paranoia.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

guy is part of the invasion !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


> scary if he is really in 'the US' , might work at a 7-11 !!



Let us say that I work at a 7-11. Let us say that I do not reside in the U.S. However the fact remains as is evidenced by my post that I have more respect for U.S. than you do. U.S. as a country stands firmly against human rights violations which is what I stand for as well. You on the other hand are vigorously supporting human rights violation of Muslim folks. 

Let me explain to you why I call you an idiot. You just contradicted yourself in your post which spanned merely one line. You stated that I work at a 7-11 and then stated that I don't live in the U.S. How can that be possible, genius? 

Note: I just called you genius. This should be the cause for you to throw a party


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

Yep , your a liberal foreigner , keep posting , let Americans see the foreign legal concepts that you would support having in the U.S.A, Vikrant !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


> Yep , your a liberal foreigner , keep posting , let Americans see the foreign legal concepts that you would support having in the U.S.A, Vikrant !!



It is funny that you have gumption to deride other people when you yourself cannot even write one line properly. Go to school. Get some education. Don't waste your life sucking banana.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

judge who you want anyway you want Vikrant , no ones business but yours as being racist is not illegal in the USA as far as I know . Go ahead , join the KKK or the Nazi party , both legal in the USA as far as I know . Your crying about Racism is just blather here in the USA and I don't see any racism anyway .


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

here in the USA we have FREE SPEECH , the best Free Speech in the world although the crying and whining foreigners sure don't like it Vikrant !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


> judge who you want anyway you want Vikrant , no ones business but yours as being racist is not illegal in the USA as far as I know . Go ahead , join the KKK or the Nazi party , both legal in the USA as far as I know . Your crying about Racism is just blather here in the USA and I don't see any racism anyway .



I am surprised that you claim to be an American yet you cannot write in English. How the heck that happened? Did you go to a school run by "third world" people?


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

now lets get back to discussing what the Belgian MP has to say about the muslim invasion of Belgium , shall we eh ??  Myself , I don't like third worlders invading the USA and the Western first world .


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

American , yep ,   100 percent  Native American Vikrant !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


> now lets get back to discussing what the Belgian MP has to say about the muslim invasion of Belgium , shall we eh ??  Myself , I don't like third worlders invading the USA and the Western first world .



So you don't want to talk about the fact that you claim to be an American yet you cannot write one line of English even if your life depended on it. I find this very curious. You strike me as a troll from that organization I cannot seem to recall the name of. They seem to go around internet forums spreading hate against Muslims.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

so , what do you think about the muslim invasion of Belgium that the Belgian MP is talking about Vikrant ??


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


> American , yep ,   100 percent  Native American Vikrant !!



If you are 100% American, how come you cannot write English then? And, don't get me wrong. I am not talking about your grammar as my grammar is not perfect either.  I am referring to your fundamental inability to express your thoughts in English. This I find very strange from someone who happens to be 100% American.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


> so , what do you think about the muslim invasion of Belgium that the Belgian MP is talking about Vikrant ??



I think I nailed it.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

how about the invasion of Lampedusa  , Sicily and Italy by third worlders from Libya and other parts of Africa ?? Lets discuss all these invasions of the western world by third worlders rather than you just calling names as you try to be insulting Vikrant .


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


> how about the invasion of Lampedusa  , Sicily and Italy by third worlders from Libya and other parts of Africa ?? Lets discuss all these invasions of the western world by third worlders rather than you just calling names as you try to be insulting Vikrant .



Truth eventually comes out and it did in this case. We all know who you are now. 

As far as the word invasion is concerned, you don't know the meaning of it. It does not mean what you think it means. This is not an insult. This is an accurate assessment of your situation.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

and what about this OPINION article Vikrant --- Katie Hopkins in the Death Camp of Tolerance - Breitbart  --- its a good article , might teach you something !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


> and what about this OPINION article Vikrant --- Katie Hopkins in the Death Camp of Tolerance - Breitbart  --- its a good article , might teach you something !!



You need to explain first why a 100% American like yourself writes English as if he were 100% from the "third world".  Your credibility hangs on it. I am not interested in wasting my time discussing serious topic with a troll.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

its a good article , probably illegal to say the things that she says in certain parts of the world Vikrant so good to see her speaking her opinion as her opinion probably rings true for many Westerners .


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

KATIE Hopkins , I advise others to check out her articles and opinion pieces Vikrant !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


> KATIE Hopkins , I advise others to check out her articles and opinion pieces Vikrant !!



I have never heard of her and if you are turned on by her then there is a good chance that her views are worth less than my dog's poop. BTW, you still have not answered my question, pismoe not that I am holding by breath.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)

have a beer or refill that Slurpee dispenser machine Vikrant .   Both the article and my recommendation to check out Katie Hopkins are mostly meant for Americans and Westerners Vikrant .   Many may have never heard of Lampedusa or the muslim invasion of Italy or Belgium .  You oh silly Vikrant , you serve my purposes very well , thankyou !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


> have a beer or refill that Slurpee dispenser machine Vikrant .   Both the article and my recommendation to check out Katie Hopkins are mostly meant for Americans and Westerners Vikrant .   Many may have never heard of Lampedusa or the muslim invasion of Italy or Belgium .  You oh silly Vikrant , you serve my purposes very well , thankyou !!



I have much more respect for someone who works at a 7-11 than a person like you who works as a troll and whose only job is to lie all day long on the internet. A 7-11 clerk sells slurpee. You sell your soul.

So coward, here is the question again: how come you cannot write English if you really are an American?


----------



## pismoe (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

pismoe said:


>



Do you not want to know how I found out about you?


----------

